# futur proche au subjonctif ?



## garotopunkrock

Bonjours chers lecteurs...

"Je ne crois pas que ça aille changer", est correct ?

merci
Daniel


----------



## Chantalou

non, je ne crois pas que cela change ou que ça change

ou encore je ne crois pas que ça va changer ...


----------



## Reliure

ou: "Je ne crois pas que ça _fasse _changer", mais il en faudrait plus sur ton contexte.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

On peut expliquer pourquoi 'fasse' marche mais 'aille' ne marche pas?  

Le futur proche ne marche jamais dans le subjonctif?


----------



## arundhati

On pourrait dire "je ne crois pas que ça puisse changer".
Par contre, si on utilise le verbe "aller", il n'y a plus d'aspect conditionnel :
"cela peut changer" est conditionnel, 
"cela va changer" est affirmatif.


----------



## CapnPrep

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Le futur proche ne marche jamais dans le subjonctif?


Non, excepté dans la langue littéraire, cf. ces citations de Grevisse (§820) :
Oh ! mon Dieu ! pourvu qu'il n'aille rien arriver ! (Hugo)
Mais, penses-tu réellement que j'aille mourir ? (Jammes)
Ah ! croyez-vous que j'aille dormir (Valéry)
Bien qu'elles n'y aillent probablement rien comprendre (Henriot)​


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je pense (avec un doute toutefois) que dans ce cas, la formulation serait :

"Je ne crois pas que ça veuille changer"

vouloir changer et non aller changer bien que l'on dise ça va changer

Le mieux est peut-être d'utiliser puisse changer ?


----------



## Petite-Belette

Lacuzon said:


> "Je ne crois pas que ça veuille changer"


 
Je trouve étrange d'utiliser le verbe "vouloir" ici... "je ne crois pas qu'il veuille changer" pour une personne oui, mais avec "ça" je ne l'utiliserais pas. Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.

"Je ne pense pas que cela change" ou "... cela va changer."
"Je ne pense pas que cela puisse changer" (insiste sur l'impossibilité)

Tout dépend du contexte et du sens réel que l'on veut donner à la phrase.


----------



## Lacuzon

Je crois que je ne suis pas bien réveillé ce matin !

Donc

Je ne crois pas que ça va changer
ou
Je ne crois pas que ça changera
ou
Je ne crois pas que ça change (subjonctif)
ou
Je ne crois pas que ça puisse changer

Je ne sais d'où j'ai sorti ce veuille !

Je ne crois pas que ça aille changer bien que correct grammaticalement semble très bizarre !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Quelqu'un m'a dit une fois qu'on ne peut pas utiliser le futur proche dans le subjonctif.  Par exemple;

_Je ne crois pas qu'il aille changer.

_Mais je viens de lire une phrase de Molière (en passant il y a des bonnes exercices sur www.tv5.org pour les étudiants de francais) dans laquelle il a écrit;
_
J'ai peur qu'il n'aille dire qu'il m'a vu sortir de là dedans._

Est-ce qu'il y a une explication, est-ce que j'entends mal quelque chose?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bien sûr que l'on « peut » utiliser le futur proche au subjonctif… Mais il ne convient pas forcément dans tous les cas, notamment dans votre premier exemple.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

A cause du deuxième verbe?  On pourrait dire; je ne crois pas qu'il aille dire qqch...?


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Bien sûr que l'on « peut » utiliser le futur proche au subjonctif… Mais il ne convient pas forcément dans tous les cas, notamment dans votre premier exemple.


Le premier exemple ne me dérange pourtant pas, si ce n'est que je me demande ce que peut vouloir dire _aller changer_.



Chris' Spokesperson said:


> On pourrait dire; je ne crois pas qu'il aille dire qqch...?


Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Le premier exemple ne me dérange pourtant pas


Moi si : après _je ne crois pas_, je mettrais presque toujours l'indicatif pour des faits futurs.


> je me demande ce que peut vouloir dire _aller changer_.


Eh bien, c'est le futur proche. 

_Il va changer_ (futur proche de l'indicatif) ↔ _qu'il aille changer_ (futur proche du subjonctif)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Pourquoi la problème avec aller changer?  _Je vais aller changer l'ampoule_...par exemple, non?

L'autre m'a demandé la même question, qu'est ce que veut dire 'aller changer'?

Ben...quoi?


----------



## tilt

Me Capello a raison, et je réalise que je n'ai pas lu _Je ne crois pas qu'il aille changer _comme le futur proche de _changer_, mais comme le futur simple du verbe _aller_.  Cette erreur de compréhension est sans doute due au fait que le subjonctif n'est effectivement pas acceptable ici, finalement. On dira plutôt _Je ne crois pas qu'il va changer_.

D'ailleurs, j'en arrive à me dire que la phrase de Molière non plus, n'est pas un futur proche.
On a ici aussi une conjugaison du verbe _aller, _qui prend le sens de _être parti pour... _sans pour autant indiquer une proximité dans le futur.


----------



## CapnPrep

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Quelqu'un m'a dit une fois qu'on ne peut pas utiliser le futur proche dans le subjonctif.


Apparemment, c'était moi, [plus haut] dans ce fil.


----------



## itka

Quand un verbe doit être au subjonctif, on n'a pas le choix de temps autres que ceux du subjonctif : présent ou passé.
_Il faut qu'il change.
Il faut qu'il ait changé._
Aucun autre temps n'est possible, donc ni futur proche, ni futur simple.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Merci beaucoup itka...alors à ton avis on peut dire; _il a peur qu'il va changer_ comme tilt a dit ou est-ce que tu choisiras toujours, _il a peur qu'il change_ (présent au subjonctif)?


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Merci beaucoup itka...alors à ton avis on peut dire; _il a peur qu'il va changer_ comme tilt a dit ou est-ce que tu choisiras toujours, _il a peur qu'il change_ (présent au subjonctif)?


Ou, encore plus naturel pour moi, _il a peur de changer_ (si les deux _il_ désignent la même personne).


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Une construction avec le subjonctif dans cette phrase vous parait-elle possible ?

je suis triste que mon musée préféré aille fermer.

Normalement, la règle dit d'utiliser le subjonctif, mais ne dirait-on pas 'va fermer' (et pas 'aille fermer)

Merci d'avance !

manuhard


----------



## atcheque

Ce que je comprends, c'est que *ici*_ aller + infinitif_ est un *futur*, il n'y a aucune notion d'_aller_, de mouvement, et qu'*il n'y a pas* de subjonctif futur.
À la différence de : _Je suis triste que mon œuvre *aille finir* à l'étranger._

Mais qu'en est-il de : _Je suis triste que mon musée *aille fermer* ses portes_, avec COD ?


----------



## plantin

manuhard said:


> Une construction avec le subjonctif dans cette phrase vous parait-elle possible ?
> je suis triste que mon musée préféré aille fermer.


Non, le subjonctif ne convient pas, selon moi parce que le futur proche (aller+ infinitif) n'indique pas d'hypothèse ou d'incertitude, ni d'ailleurs le verbe ou son mode (je suis triste)
Si vous voulez indiquer une incertitude dans un futur peu éloigné, il faudrait dire _Je serais triste que mon musée préféré ferme. _(serait: conditionnel donc hypothèse)
Vous pouvez éventuellement renforcer cette incertitude avec le subjonctif de pouvoir (qui n'exprime pas dans ce cas une capacité, mais une possibilité): J_e serais triste que mon musée préféré puisse fermer.
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que le subjonctif est nécessaire après _être triste que_, mais que le futur proche n'est pas approprié ; le subjonctif présent suffit amplement.

_Je suis triste que mon musée préféré *ferme*._


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 



manuhard said:


> mais ne dirait-on pas 'va fermer'


Le futur proche me parait impossible en l’occurrence, seul le subjonctif me parait acceptable - quant à mettre _*aller *_au subjonctif, que l'on trouve dans la langue classique, littéraire, hors donc pour donner un effet très marqué, ça me parait peu conseillé de l'utiliser. Donc soit on mettra un subjonctif "simple" :
> _Je suis triste que mon musée préféré ferme._
Ou si tu veux insister sur la proximité de l’évènement, il faudra utiliser ce genre de tournure :
>_ Je suis triste que mon musée préféré soit sur le point de fermer. / que la fermeture de mon musée préféré soit imminente, etc._


----------

